# Old time country music legends and stars



## Victor (Jan 10, 2018)

I was watching DVDs of old time country music stars reuniting as seniors in their 60s to 80s
like Little Jimmy Dickens, Kitty Wells, Bill Anderson, Roy Clark and others. 
and it is a shame that so many have passed away. Dickens last year.
Clark and Anderson are still around. Wells was the first female country star now gone.
And their traditionalist style is history. Radio stations won't play it.
Except it is on YouTube and Amazon. I am so impressed with their meaningful
singing style--and self-deprecating humor. By appearance alone, you would never guess
that they were once recording stars.


Days Gone By...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2018)

Sirius radio station #59 pays this type of music. The real old stuff Victor like we both like. Today’s country isn’t country music anymore. Sad....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 10, 2018)

Old country is all I really listen to. My Son took the time to put all my albums on Cd's for me. I loved Hank Williams, Patsy Cline and so many others. The hubby and I went to Nashville in the early 70's, we were able to see a show in the old Rymon Auditorium. Hank Snow was there, Skeeter Davis, Roy Acuff and of course Minnie Pearl.. A couple of years after that we went to Fan Fair in Nashville which was something new they were trying. The stars preformed and after we were able to talk to them. I remember Sony James as being a true  southern gentlemen and gave everyone his undivided attention. We never went back after that because it has changed so much and people our age who did go were so disappointed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 10, 2018)

I too grew up on down home REAL country music. Fiddles, steel guitars, honest lyrics.  Where did it go?  Don't look at me, look no further than the greed of Nashville producers who weren't satisfied with just us hicks at heart, they wanted more...more money so the killed the music we are talking about.  This song by Alan Jackson and George Strait tells us what happened.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 10, 2018)

This was one of my dad's favorites so I heard a lot of their music when I was growing up. I thought it was corny at the time but I am grateful now that I was exposed to it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 10, 2018)

I sometimes have Alexa play 50's country..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2018)

This is the artist and song that introduced me in country music back in 1949.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2018)

Here is an old tune about WWII.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Victor (Jan 11, 2018)

Many years ago, in Chicago country fest, I heard and met Bob Will's band (what is left of it)
and got autographs--but it was scribbled. They would not do an encore!

I also saw George Jones in cincert. Did not say a word to audience.
I have been to over 16 country star concerts.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 11, 2018)

Back in the late 50's early 60's many of the up and coming stars would play in Paterson New Jersey. My Dad who loved country music would get tickets and we would go. It was only a hour or so from my home. I remember seeing Buck Owens,Merle Haggard and David Houston who seemed asleep on his feet singing and playing. 
I think they booked those singers night after night until they were ready to drop. In the 70's I went with my boyfriend to see Hank Williams Jr. sing at a local night spot. That was when he was first starting out and sang his Dad's songs. After the show we went out to the parking lot where he was sitting in the back end of his pick up and sang for us all again. After he became popular and did his own music I didn't care for him at all.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2018)

I saw Hank Williams back in the fifties at our county fair.


----------



## Victor (Jan 14, 2018)

Try listening to Country Family Reunion DVDs
or on Heartland TV station (based in Indiana)
to hear these stars in a c_asual setting sing for their peers_
and joke around too.
with Bill Anderson introducing them off the stage.

I' want to see Garth Brooks and Mickey Gilley,
who recently was in a serious auto accident.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2018)

I have seen all the Country family reunions DVD's and on TV...I'd barely heard of any of those older Country singers up until then, although I always loved country music Waylon, Willie, Dolly etc... but I didn't know the vast majority of those older singers or the younger ones who'd not had hits in the UK like T Graham Brown.. or Gene Watson .

Those shows were fabulous. I loved to listen and watch Jim Ed Brown and his sisters.. and Jean Shepard.. and so many others, whose songs I'd heard vaguely on radio in the past but didn't know the singer, because they were before my time ...

Dear John was the one that got me hooked on watching the Country reunion shows, after I watched the show and listened to ferlin Husky and jean Shepard sing ...

I think Ferlin Died soon after this was shown... and we lost jean just recently 



Then of course there was Ferlin's famous Wings of a Dove...









The original







...and later ( spot waylon at the front)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2018)

I'd known this song all my life, but I always thought it was an Irish folk song because it's always sung at Irish gatherings and pubs... it wasn't till I found CFR shows that I learned about merle Kilgore...and I loved the story about how  Wolverton Mountain... came to be..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2018)

Apart from the Classic 3 bells by the Browns...I loved this version of Lamplighter by Jim Ed... ( shame we lost Jim Ed last year)...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2018)

Being a huge fan of Willie nelson...this  from The early 60's of Willie singing a medley of songs he wrote and were hits for other people as well as himself...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2018)

I've been a Patsy Cline fan since I discovered her music as a teen... but by which time she'd been dead over 10 years so there's not a huge amount of old live footage of Patsy, but this is one of the better ones where she's duetting with Bobby Lord...(the latter I'd only got to know through the CFR shows)


----------



## twinkles (Jun 2, 2018)

i love country music---conway twitty and loretta lynn was one of my favorites--i liked all the older music also from the 50s---but now the  newer version of country i cant stand it


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 2, 2018)

Each to his or her own of course - but TO ME, most '_çountry_' music is pretty awful.
So many of the males sound like they're singing through their nose - and most of the lyrics are so 'twangy' and sad and mournful.
Not all, naturally.

That said, I gave Keith Urban one of his first paid jobs - $50 singing off the back of a truck when he was about 16.
He went to the same High School as two of my sons.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 2, 2018)

I wish we could just have the music here instead of the videos.  They take a long time to load.

How can you leave out Jim Reeves.  "Have I told you lately that I love you"?  His voice is smooth not twangy at all.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks for the memories, Hollydolly! Wings Of A Dove used to be my lift-me-up song during my teen years. I haven't thought of that song in a very long time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2018)

Oh you're welcome Olivia....   I might not be old enough to have known most of  these singers when they were big stars , but I am a passionate music fan, and my music taste is very eclectic...it's one of my great passions in life... 

Camper, we haven't left out Jim Reeves , there's sooo many we haven't even mentioned yet... but JR was my mothers' favourite , and I remember I was about 8 or 9 years old when he died, and it being announced on the radio, and my mother in tears, and me being totally stunned and amazed that she would cry for someone we didn't even know. 

So just for you Camper.. here's a few of my mums' old JR favourites..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> Each to his or her own of course - but TO ME, most '_çountry_' music is pretty awful.
> So many of the males sound like they're singing through their nose - and most of the lyrics are so 'twangy' and sad and mournful.
> Not all, naturally.
> 
> ...



 Keith Urban is one of the few 'Modern' country singer I enjoy, he's an amazing songwriter...

This one is just brilliant...


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks for those Jim Reeves videos. They play well on my I pad.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks for those Jim Reeves videos. They play well on my I pad.



Glad you enjoyed them


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 2, 2018)

I agree with hollydolly about Keith Urban, amazingly gifted artist, his singing, guitar playing, songwriting.....he really gets to me much the way, Tom Petty's lyrics do. Different genre's but two of my top faves who's music really moves me. Good stuff!


----------



## DaveA (Jun 2, 2018)

Our present car has the Sirius XM radio and "Willie's Roadhouse" is my channel of choice.  Mostly country music from the late 50's through the late 80's.  Best of all is the lack of commercials - -just music non-stop.  There's also "Country Classics", "The Garth Channel", and a few others in the country venue.


----------



## needshave (Jun 2, 2018)

I play Willie, Waylon, Kris Kristofferson, the Highwayman and Keith Urban at night when I work out. I enjoy their music and I am a big fan of Willie's as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2018)

This is beautiful...I love the Everly's but this is a precious one along with their daddy Ike..and Johnny Cash..(in colour)


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 10, 2018)

EXACTLY what I said about _"nasal, twangy, maudlin, horrible Yank .... crap".
_*Enjoy.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> EXACTLY what I said about _"nasal, twangy, maudlin, horrible Yank .... crap".
> _*Enjoy.*




if you don't enjoy country music why are you even reading this thread?...Please feel free to go read something else, we'd hate to upset you so badly !!


----------



## Pam (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 11, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> if you don't enjoy country music why are you even reading this thread?...
> Please feel free to go read something else, we'd hate to upset you so badly !!


*Quite right, Dolly ! *My post was unnecessarily rude. I grovel.

That said, my original contribution was  





Toorbulite said:


> ...... So many of the males sound like they're singing through their nose - and most of the lyrics are so 'twangy' and sad and mournful.
> *Not all, naturally*........


Some I actually like.
And it's not necessary to be a great fan to have a passing interest. I was in the recorded music industry for over 20 years and sold bucket-loads of ''country".
After a while, it's a bit like selling baked beans.


----------

